# Sergej Milinkovic-Savic



## robs91 (2 Agosto 2015)

Centrocampista serbo classe '95,è il nuovo acquisto della Lazio che lo ha pagato circa 10 milioni di euro.Fisico alla Matic,ma anche ottima tecnica e visione di gioco notevole.Se non si perde ha tutte le caratteristiche per diventare un gran centrocampista.Qui sotto un video delle sue migliori giocate al Mondiale Under 20, disputato poche settimane fa.


----------



## robs91 (2 Agosto 2015)




----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Agosto 2015)

Ottimo acquisto da parte della Lazio. Sara' interessate vedere se riuscirà subito ad imporsi come titolare, visto che a centrocampo la Lazio non ha venduto nessuno dei titolari dello scorso anno


----------



## robs91 (2 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ottimo acquisto da parte della Lazio. Sara' interessate vedere se riuscirà subito ad imporsi come titolare, visto che a centrocampo la Lazio non ha venduto nessuno dei titolari dello scorso anno


In teoria dovrebbe giocarsi il posto con Cataldi e Lulic per completare il reparto formato da Biglia e Parolo.Tra l'altro c'è anche Ravel Morrison che può giocare in quel ruolo.Pioli avrà molta abbondanza sia a centrocampo,che sugli esterni con i giovani Kishna e Keita riserve di F.A. e Candreva.A meno che non vengano effettuate delle cessioni..


----------



## Biss (2 Agosto 2015)

La metà di Bertolacci  e mi pare pure più forte....


----------



## Torros (3 Agosto 2015)

lo vedo simile a Matic. Per essere cosi alto si muove con notevole rapidità e coordinazione.


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Agosto 2015)

Onestamente, quando Tare divenne DS, lo vedevo proprio male... invece è uno dei migliori sulla piazza.


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Agosto 2017)

Mamma quanto è forte. Questo é un giocatore TOTALE, stasera contro il Chievo ha fatto delle cose paranormali, quando è salito in cattedra ha vinto la partita da solo

L'anno prossimo bisogna andare da Lotito e dargli tutti i soldi che vuole e portarlo a casa


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2017)

Forte. Andrà tipo al Chelsea o al Manchester l'anno prossimo.


----------



## fra29 (28 Agosto 2017)

Fortissimo. L'anno scorso al Fanta mi ha regalato enormi gioie.
Quest'anno se,Bra ancora migliorato.
Fisicamente mostruoso con tecnica da 10.
Un Pogba meno montato.
Il prossimo anno finisce al Real, per fortuna non è in scadenza altrimenti sera già gobbo,..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2017)

Eh, questo sarebbe un acquisto da fare: Kessiè-Biglia-Milinkovic


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2017)

Questo è fortissimo e lo dico da anni. Lotito chiede già, giustamente, una cifra oltre i 60.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Agosto 2017)

Questo è forte forte. Destinato ad una squadra top.


----------



## neoxes (28 Agosto 2017)

Lo adoro... Peccato averlo rifiutato anni fa per una manciata di milioni...


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Agosto 2017)

Giovane
Fisico
Tecnica
Corsa

Cos'altro? La mezz'aal perfetta che occorre a noi..


----------



## bmb (28 Agosto 2017)

Fortissimo.


----------



## Anguus (28 Agosto 2017)

Io penso che Mira al posto di un'altra trattativa con Lotito preferisce una notte a letto con Kessie.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2017)

Contro il Chievo ha fatto una roba paranormale, un pallonetto per Immobile da mani nei capelli, anche per come s'è costruito l'azione.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (29 Agosto 2017)

Veramente fortissimo!!! Con le cifre folli che aumentano ogni giorno esponenzialmente sui cui fa leva anche Lotito, come quasi tutti, è già fuori portata per i club italiani, o poco ci manca.


----------



## Black (29 Agosto 2017)

questi sono i giocatori da scovare in giro per l'europa a prezzi ancora accettabili. Finita l'era Galliani speriamo di riuscire anche noi a fare colpi del genere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2017)

Io, per l'anno prossimo, lo metterei in cima alla lista; oramai la rosa è completa (in difesa non dovremo fare quasi nulla) e con lui aggiungeremmo una colonna portante al centrocampo. Prepariamoci 'sti 60 milioni di euro da girare alla Lazio.


----------



## Black (29 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io, per l'anno prossimo, lo metterei in cima alla lista; oramai la rosa è completa (in difesa non dovremo fare quasi nulla) e con lui aggiungeremmo una colonna portante al centrocampo. Prepariamoci 'sti 60 milioni di euro da girare alla Lazio.



approvo! Biglia-Kessie-Milinkovic.... centrocampo da paura!! in teoria è il classico giocatore che vanno a prendere i gobbi, ma spero che Lotito dopo la vicenda Keita non li ascolti nemmeno


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io, per l'anno prossimo, lo metterei in cima alla lista; oramai la rosa è completa (in difesa non dovremo fare quasi nulla) e con lui aggiungeremmo una colonna portante al centrocampo. Prepariamoci 'sti 60 milioni di euro da girare alla Lazio.



Concordo.


----------



## Schism75 (29 Agosto 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> questi sono i giocatori da scovare in giro per l'europa a prezzi ancora accettabili. Finita l'era Galliani speriamo di riuscire anche noi a fare colpi del genere



Esatto, è quello che mi aspetto da Mirabelli. Scovare potenziali talenti, sopratutto a centrocampo.


----------



## Schism75 (29 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io, per l'anno prossimo, lo metterei in cima alla lista; oramai la rosa è completa (in difesa non dovremo fare quasi nulla) e con lui aggiungeremmo una colonna portante al centrocampo. Prepariamoci 'sti 60 milioni di euro da girare alla Lazio.



Secondo me, conoscendo Lotito, ne serviranno almeno 100.


----------



## Raryof (29 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io, per l'anno prossimo, lo metterei in cima alla lista; oramai la rosa è completa (in difesa non dovremo fare quasi nulla) e con lui aggiungeremmo una colonna portante al centrocampo. Prepariamoci 'sti 60 milioni di euro da girare alla Lazio.



L'anno prossimo questo viene da noi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Agosto 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> questi sono i giocatori da scovare in giro per l'europa a prezzi ancora accettabili. Finita l'era Galliani speriamo di riuscire anche noi a fare colpi del genere



pero noi tifosi dobbiamo avere la pazienza di aspettare la crescita del giovane


----------



## BlackAndWhite (11 Settembre 2017)

molto molto forte,l`anno prossimo lotito lo vende almeno 70-80 milioni.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Settembre 2017)

praticamente la Lazio lanciava la palla a lui e quest'ultimo faceva Ibrahimovic 
facendo salire intera squadra.. xkè fisicamente regnava indisturbato 
quasi x tutta la partita l'hanno fatto

che sia un futuro Top Player lo si vede.. 
ora è un Ottimo ma Ottimo Giocatore


----------



## Black (11 Settembre 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> praticamente la Lazio lanciava la palla a lui e quest'ultimo faceva Ibrahimovic
> facendo salire intera squadra.. xkè fisicamente regnava indisturbato
> quasi x tutta la partita l'hanno fatto
> 
> ...



anche se in realtà ieri non mi ha impressionato. Chi ha sorpreso di più è stato questo L.Alberto veramente sembrava imprendibile. Complimenti a Tare che riesce sempre a scovare delle sorprese.


----------



## diavolo (11 Settembre 2017)

Biss ha scritto:


> La metà di Bertolacci  e mi pare pure più forte....


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Gennaio 2018)

Oggi ho visto a San Siro la versione Ibrahimovic di centrocampo.. un M-O-S-T-R-O!

Si veramente vogliamo dominare e abbiamo un progetto per tornare nel tetto del mondo come dicono Fassone e Li non possiamo non prendere Sergej, con Kessiè e Locatelli/Biglia il centrocampo più forte di Italia per i prossimi anni..


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (28 Gennaio 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Oggi ho visto a San Siro la versione Ibrahimovic di centrocampo.. un M-O-S-T-R-O!
> 
> Si veramente vogliamo dominare e abbiamo un progetto per tornare nel tetto del mondo come dicono Fassone e Li non possiamo non prendere Sergej, con Kessiè e Locatelli/Biglia il centrocampo più forte di Italia per i prossimi anni..



Mamma mia... mi accontenterei anche solo di lui e qualche parametro zero l'anno prossimo...... Ma Savic è un fenomeno, assurdo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Gennaio 2018)

Penso che Sergej sia destinato ad una delle magnifiche 6 (Real, Barca, PSG, ManUtd, City o Bayern) a cifre superiori ai 100 milioni.

Piacerebbe anche a me, ma non troverei una sola ragione perché Sergej potendo scegliere qualsiasi squadra al mondo, in questo momento scelga il Milan.

Piuttosto questo week end ho visto due grandi centrocampisti: Cristante e Pellegrini. 
Mi piacerebbero tantissimo e sono difficili, ma piú alla portata.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Gennaio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Penso che Sergej sia destinato ad una delle magnifiche 6 (Real, Barca, PSG, ManUtd, City o Bayern) a cifre superiori ai 100 milioni.
> 
> Piacerebbe anche a me, ma non troverei una sola ragione perché Sergej potendo scegliere qualsiasi squadra al mondo, in questo momento scelga il Milan.
> 
> ...



In quelle 6 non sarebbe sicuro di un posto da titolare, invece con noi potrebbe ancora crescere, Fassone è molto amico di Lotito..


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2018)

Mamma mia ma quanto è forte ? Oggi mi ha impressionato


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2018)

Ero allo stadio, visione di gioco strepitosa, bravissimo senza palla ma devo dire che fisicamente mi aspettavo di più, non strappa molto, non domina come potrebbe sulle palle alte, può migliorare ancora 


Fortissimo eh


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Gennaio 2018)

Quasi impossibile venga da noi, ma anche che resti in Italia. Ad oggi è uno dei top nel ruolo, per fisico, tecnica e visione di gioco. Bravissimi quelli della Lazio che hanno visto lungo su di lui prendendolo per due banane dal campionato belga (questo per chiudere la bocca a chi dice che solo con i fantamiliardi si può competere).


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Gennaio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Penso che Sergej sia destinato ad una delle magnifiche 6 (Real, Barca, PSG, ManUtd, City o Bayern) a cifre superiori ai 100 milioni.
> 
> Piacerebbe anche a me, ma non troverei una sola ragione perché Sergej potendo scegliere qualsiasi squadra al mondo, in questo momento scelga il Milan.
> 
> ...



Quei due sono insetti in confronto a Sergej. Concordo con chi dice che è quasi impossibile la prox stagione vederlo in Italia, per me è destinato o al PSG o a una delle due di Manchester ma io 100-120M più ingaggio sui 6/7M li investirei sicuramente su di lui.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Gennaio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ero allo stadio, visione di gioco strepitosa, bravissimo senza palla ma devo dire che fisicamente mi aspettavo di più, non strappa molto, non domina come potrebbe sulle palle alte, può migliorare ancora
> 
> 
> Fortissimo eh



Secondo me non domina come potrebbe sulle palle alte perche gli piace di più giocare basso, tecnicamente è molto completo, come tipo di giocatore (non come ruolo) mi ricorda un certo Ruud Gullit.. e poi solo 22 anni eh, secondo me in questo momento il centrocampista più dominante della Serie A.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Secondo me non domina come potrebbe sulle palle alte perche gli piace di più giocare basso, tecnicamente è molto completo, come tipo di giocatore (non come ruolo) mi ricorda un certo Ruud Gullit.. e poi solo 22 anni eh, secondo me in questo momento il centrocampista più dominante della Serie A.



Nainggolan se lo mangia, fa un altro sport


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Gennaio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Nainggolan se lo mangia, fa un altro sport



Non mi risulta, poi il miglior Radja lo abbiamo già visto..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Gennaio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Quei due sono insetti in confronto a Sergej. Concordo con chi dice che è quasi impossibile la prox stagione vederlo in Italia, per me è destinato o al PSG o a una delle due di Manchester ma io 100-120M più ingaggio sui 6/7M li investirei sicuramente su di lui.



Però quanto dici denuncia un’aspettativa un pó distorta, di chi pensa che noi si sia una squadra che possa attirare i big alla pari di Real o Barca. Sarebbe come dire ho 200 milioni allora preferisco metterli tutti su Neymar, peccato che Neymar al Milan nin verrebbe neanche per 300. L’anno prossimo tra l’altro sará l’anno delle grandi manovre di Real e Barca che sono due stagioni che chiudono il mercato con bilanci quasi in pareggio. Aspettiamoci campagne da 400-500 milioni di queste. Si muovaranno pezzi grandissimi e a catena pezzi medi sulle sotto-big. Noi da questi giochinper ora siamo fuori. Gli stessi Cristante e Pellegrini che sono nel mirino Juve li vedo difficili da raggiungere. 

Avete. Aspettative fuori dallamrealtá con Milinkovic-Savic


----------



## jacky (28 Gennaio 2018)

Ottimo ma secondo me si è un po' montato... e si vede.
Oggi non è stato decisivo, se sei un fuoriclasse DEVI fare la differenza. A maggior ragione con questo Milan tanta corsa e grinta ma abbastanza modesto nella ripresa.


----------



## jacky (28 Gennaio 2018)

Comunque non si può non sottolineare l'enorme lavoro di Tare.
Pazzesco!
Gente in campo forte, uomini, presi a niente. Qualche centesimo e portati a Roma.

Però abbiam preso qualcuno che ci porta gente che fa la coda ai parametri zero dell'anno scorso. E anche i migliori di oggi, Cutrone, Bonaventura, Calabria... da lì vengono.
Speriamo in un cambio di società, non vorrei che i prossimi 2-3 anni fossero il nostro massimo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Comunque non si può non sottolineare l'enorme lavoro di Tare.
> Pazzesco!
> Gente in campo forte, uomini, presi a niente. Qualche centesimo e portati a Roma.
> 
> ...



Eddai su da bravo


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Gennaio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ottimo ma secondo me si è un po' montato... e si vede.
> Oggi non è stato decisivo, se sei un fuoriclasse DEVI fare la differenza. A maggior ragione con questo Milan tanta corsa e grinta ma abbastanza modesto nella ripresa.



Oggi non decisivo per un soffio ma assolutamente dominante, sopratutto nel secondo tempo.


----------



## jacky (28 Gennaio 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Oggi non decisivo per un soffio ma assolutamente dominante, sopratutto nel secondo tempo.



Grande giocatore ma ora arriva il difficile... fare il passo per diventare top.


----------



## jacky (28 Gennaio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Eddai su da bravo



Sono stati spesi MALE soldi su giocatori sbagliati.
E i prossimi anni non avremo un euro perché dovremo pagare i giocatori a rate. 

Un analisi non è un minestrone, sul campo ora va bene, ma portare in cima il Milan è un progetto di lungo termine.
E chi è arrivato, preso dall'inesperienza, dalla foga e forse dalla convinzione di essere al pc a giocare ha fatto dei danni incredibili.
Che peseranno per anni.


----------



## Aron (28 Gennaio 2018)

Mostruoso, ma per noi è inarrivabile. 
Giocatori di questo tipo dobbiamo pescarli dal cilindro come fa la stessa Lazio, come fa il Borussia (vedi Lewandowski) e soprattutto coltivarli nel vivaio.


----------



## ralf (28 Gennaio 2018)

Fisicamente è un centrocampista fatto e finito per la Premier League. Per me andrà allo United, al City o a squadre simili.


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Gennaio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Però quanto dici denuncia un’aspettativa un pó distorta, di chi pensa che noi si sia una squadra che possa attirare i big alla pari di Real o Barca. Sarebbe come dire ho 200 milioni allora preferisco metterli tutti su Neymar, peccato che Neymar al Milan nin verrebbe neanche per 300. L’anno prossimo tra l’altro sará l’anno delle grandi manovre di Real e Barca che sono due stagioni che chiudono il mercato con bilanci quasi in pareggio. Aspettiamoci campagne da 400-500 milioni di queste. Si muovaranno pezzi grandissimi e a catena pezzi medi sulle sotto-big. Noi da questi giochinper ora siamo fuori. Gli stessi Cristante e Pellegrini che sono nel mirino Juve li vedo difficili da raggiungere.
> 
> Avete. Aspettative fuori dallamrealtá con Milinkovic-Savic



Non ho nessuna aspettativa. Ho già detto che al 99% andrà al PSG o a Manchester. Semplicemente con Cristante e Pellegrini non ci fai il salto di qualità a cc, con Milinkovic si


----------



## Aron (28 Gennaio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non ho nessuna aspettativa. Ho già detto che al 99% andrà al PSG o a Manchester. Semplicemente con Cristante e Pellegrini non ci fai il salto di qualità a cc, con Milinkovic si



Temo di più la Juventus, soprattutto se il PSG offrisse più di 200 milioni per Dybala e Alex Sandro.


----------



## bmb (28 Gennaio 2018)

Una specie di cinghiale. Inabbattibbile.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Gennaio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non ho nessuna aspettativa. Ho già detto che al 99% andrà al PSG o a Manchester. Semplicemente con Cristante e Pellegrini non ci fai il salto di qualità a cc, con Milinkovic si



Concordo assolutamente. Se dobbiamo investire per il centrocampo uno come lui sarebbe dovuto. Ma è ormai impossibile. Io lo scrissi due anni fa circa. Mi colpì subito per il fisico imponente ma anche per la velocità di movimento delle gambe con la palla. Impressionante. Con questi giocatori fai un salto di qualità impressionante, Cristante lascerei perdere. Con gasp tutti sembrano fenomeni. Pellegrini invece a prezzi contenuti era un ottimo innesto, adesso ci vogliono 25 mln e non sono pochi.


----------



## PheelMD (29 Gennaio 2018)

Giocatore mostruoso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Gennaio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non ho nessuna aspettativa. Ho già detto che al 99% andrà al PSG o a Manchester. Semplicemente con Cristante e Pellegrini non ci fai il salto di qualità a cc, con Milinkovic si



Capisco, però intendevo che anche con Neymar o Messi lo fai, ma le proposte dovrebbero riguardare i giocatori under 24 prendibili, perché quelli saranno i nostri target.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Gennaio 2018)

Fortissimo Savic.

Ma ieri è stato arato dal nostro Kessie.

Poi ovvio, Savic è fortissimo ed è riuscito a fare cose comunque molto pericolose, ma guardiamo in casa nostra prima 

Palese dire che dovremmo comprarlo prima di subito, ma dubito sia fattibile a questo punto.


----------



## uolfetto (29 Gennaio 2018)

ormai non è più fattibile, se ci hanno messo gli occhi sopra determinate squadre andrà via a cifre (sia di cartellino che di ingaggio) per noi improponibili. questi giocatori bisogna prenderli prima, non per forza da sconosciuti come ha fatto la lazio ma magari la scorsa estate con 50 milioni lotito forse lo avrebbe mollato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Sono stati spesi MALE soldi su giocatori sbagliati.
> E i prossimi anni non avremo un euro perché dovremo pagare i giocatori a rate.
> 
> Un analisi non è un minestrone, sul campo ora va bene, ma portare in cima il Milan è un progetto di lungo termine.
> ...



I nuovi giocatori sono tutti forti e sono loro che ci stanno tirando fuori dalla mediocrità in cui siamo stati fino a Dicembre


----------



## vannu994 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Nel primo tempo non ha fatto niente di che, nel secondo si è svegliato è stato mostruoso. Ogni palla alta i nostri si lanciavano per prenderla di testa, lui rimaneva immobile, allargava le braccia e la stoppava di petto senza spostarsi di un cm... Mi fatto una paura cane


----------



## PM3 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Sinceramente io ho ancora molti dubbi sul giocatore.
Fisicamente non si discute. Strapotere fisico e tecnico.
Ma tatticamente? Pogba, Nainggolan sono giocatori utilissimi sotto questo aspetto, dominano a centrocampo. Lui invece domina in fase offensiva, meno nei contrasti. Ieri più volte è stato fermato da Biglia, nei contrasti non ci dovrebbe essere partita, invece l'argentino ha avuto la meglio in più occasioni. 
A me ancora somiglia ad un Boateng più forte sia tecnicamente che fisicamente, ma che trova la sua collocazione tattica migliore quando è sollevato da compiti difensivi. 
Come trequartista centrale in un 4231 sarebbe devastante, ma come mezzala renderebbe per quanto pagato? Non so.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente io ho ancora molti dubbi sul giocatore.
> Fisicamente non si discute. Strapotere fisico e tecnico.
> Ma tatticamente? Pogba, Nainggolan sono giocatori utilissimi sotto questo aspetto, dominano a centrocampo. Lui invece domina in fase offensiva, meno nei contrasti. Ieri più volte è stato fermato da Biglia, nei contrasti non ci dovrebbe essere partita, invece l'argentino ha avuto la meglio in più occasioni.
> A me ancora somiglia ad un Boateng più forte sia tecnicamente che fisicamente, ma che trova la sua collocazione tattica migliore quando è sollevato da compiti difensivi.
> Come trequartista centrale in un 4231 sarebbe devastante, ma come mezzala renderebbe per quanto pagato? Non so.



Non è esattamente quel centrocampista che ti aiuta in uscita anzi spesso si allinea alla punta per permettere le uscita con palla alta.
E' comunque dominante fisicamente e ha caratteristiche uniche, per certi versi pare un pogba bis ma molto più cinico .


----------



## PM3 (29 Gennaio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è esattamente quel centrocampista che ti aiuta in uscita anzi spesso si allinea alla punta per permettere le uscita con palla alta.
> E' comunque dominante fisicamente e ha caratteristiche uniche, per certi versi pare un pogba bis ma molto più cinico .



Dal punto di vista offensivo, come dici, è più forte di Pogba, però quest'ultimo è una piovra a centrocampo. Recupera tanti palloni e difficilmente gliela sottrai. Cosa che non vedo in Savic. Come ho già detto lo vedo bene dietro la punta, alla Nainggolan o Perrotta con Spalletti, meno in un contesto in cui deve correre a tutto campo.


----------



## Lambro (29 Gennaio 2018)

Savic è stato al centro di un contenzioso senza fine con la Fiorentina, se ben ricordate, e nei primi tempi non sembrava questo fenomeno, fu preso un giocatore da raffinare come sempre fa Tare.
A volte ti va bene, a volte di va male, stavolta c'ha visto molto bene.
Il vero miracolo laziale è aver fatto pace con la piazza che disertava l'olimpico e soprattutto la falange più estrema criticava lotito ogni 3x2 fino a disertare la curva.
Non si sanno i motivi per cui tutto sia stato riappacificato, non credo solo per i risultati della squadra in campo.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Onore a Tare che lo ha scovato nel Genk e solidarietà per i tifosi della Fiorentina: era addirittura in sede viola per firmare il contratto quando improvvisamente uscì per saltare in auto direzione Roma. Una di quelle storie assurde del calciomercato, pensando al livello del giocatore immagino quanto rosicano i viola.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Savic è stato al centro di un contenzioso senza fine con la Fiorentina, se ben ricordate, e nei primi tempi non sembrava questo fenomeno, fu preso un giocatore da raffinare come sempre fa Tare.
> A volte ti va bene, a volte di va male, stavolta c'ha visto molto bene.
> Il vero miracolo laziale è aver fatto pace con la piazza che disertava l'olimpico e soprattutto la falange più estrema criticava lotito ogni 3x2 fino a disertare la curva.
> Non si sanno i motivi per cui tutto sia stato riappacificato, non credo solo per i risultati della squadra in campo.



Va detto che con le intuizioni di Tare raramente va male


----------



## Lambro (29 Gennaio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Va detto che con le intuizioni di Tare raramente va male



verissimo,ma il tifoso spesso dimentica il tempo necessario ai suoi acquisti giovani per ambientarsi, lo stesso De vraj sembrava una mezza pippa (contro di noi proprio fece una partita orrenda messo a 3 dietro, regalandoci un gol a sansiro se non erro), keita una testa matta, savic un montato, e via discorrendo.
noi vediamo il prodotto finito ma milinkovic è stato preso come un progetto da raffinare.
io cmq degli slavi mi fido sempre molto poco, troppo alterni troppo poco decisivi per quello che potrebbero realmente fare, non sarebbe il primo che va in premier coi crismi del campione e ne esce un po' ridimensionato , tipo matic che sembra iradiddio ma è sceso ad un livello medio di prestazioni (sarebbe cmq alto per la seria A eh, non dico di no), o perisic "una delle migliori ali del mondo" cit. LOZIO che da anni fa bene e male in egual misura, assentandosi nel classico modo slavo.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> verissimo,ma il tifoso spesso dimentica il tempo necessario ai suoi acquisti giovani per ambientarsi, lo stesso De vraj sembrava una mezza pippa (contro di noi proprio fece una partita orrenda messo a 3 dietro, regalandoci un gol a sansiro se non erro), keita una testa matta, savic un montato, e via discorrendo.
> noi vediamo il prodotto finito ma milinkovic è stato preso come un progetto da raffinare.
> io cmq degli slavi mi fido sempre molto poco, troppo alterni troppo poco decisivi per quello che potrebbero realmente fare, non sarebbe il primo che va in premier coi crismi del campione e ne esce un po' ridimensionato , tipo matic che sembra iradiddio ma è sceso ad un livello medio di prestazioni (sarebbe cmq alto per la seria A eh, non dico di no), o perisic "una delle migliori ali del mondo" cit. LOZIO che da anni fa bene e male in egual misura, assentandosi nel classico modo slavo.



Quello che scrivi è il punto di forza della Lazio. Lotito ha dovuto a lungo lottare coi tifosi perchè naturalmente veder cedere i pezzi pregiati è sempre un colpo al cuore per un tifoso.

Da anni ormai si fidano ciecamente del fiuto di Tare, e fanno bene, appoggiando le sue scelte fino in fondo e con coerenza. Ci vuole tempo e pazienza ma alla fine il risultato è sempre eccellente.
Noi al Milan non riusciremmo a fare una politica simile perchè abbiamo ambizioni diverse, ma va reso atto alla Lazio di essersi calata benissimo nella propria dimensione e di aver messo su una società che funziona a meraviglia.

Sugli slavi, difficile generalizzare. Non è un discorso di nazionalità, quanto piuttosto di campionati e ambizioni diverse. Ci sono i Matic (signor giocatore comunque) ma anche i Modric...


----------



## Lambro (29 Gennaio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quello che scrivi è il punto di forza della Lazio. Lotito ha dovuto a lungo lottare coi tifosi perchè naturalmente veder cedere i pezzi pregiati è sempre un colpo al cuore per un tifoso.
> 
> Da anni ormai si fidano ciecamente del fiuto di Tare, e fanno bene, appoggiando le sue scelte fino in fondo e con coerenza. Ci vuole tempo e pazienza ma alla fine il risultato è sempre eccellente.
> Noi al Milan non riusciremmo a fare una politica simile perchè abbiamo ambizioni diverse, ma va reso atto alla Lazio di essersi calata benissimo nella propria dimensione e di aver messo su una società che funziona a meraviglia.
> ...



dai gli slavi da sempre sono il classico potrei ma non riesco, vorrei ma non posso, del calcio mondiale.
per la classe che hanno, soprattutto i croati, è incredibile che non abbiano vinto NULLA a livello nazionale, cioè persino la Grecia e la vacanziera Danimarca han collezionato un europeo con rose di carneadi, loro han sempre avuto rose al di poco sotto come potenziale delle top nazionali e han combinato poco ,solo qualche recente buon piazzamento solo coi croati.

la lazio va detto che si sia calata benissimo nella sua realtà da e.league con ambizioni gironi champions, ma va pure detto che tanto c'è stata una bella dose di fortuna (prandelli che aveva in pratica già firmato ,diomio PRANDELLI, li avrebbe portati in disgrazia).


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> dai gli slavi da sempre sono il classico potrei ma non riesco, vorrei ma non posso, del calcio mondiale.
> per la classe che hanno, soprattutto i croati, è incredibile che non abbiano vinto NULLA a livello nazionale, cioè persino la Grecia e la vacanziera Danimarca han collezionato un europeo con rose di carneadi, loro han sempre avuto rose al di poco sotto come potenziale delle top nazionali e han combinato poco ,solo qualche recente buon piazzamento solo coi croati.
> 
> la lazio va detto che si sia calata benissimo nella sua realtà da e.league con ambizioni gironi champions, ma va pure detto che tanto c'è stata una bella dose di fortuna (prandelli che aveva in pratica già firmato ,diomio PRANDELLI, li avrebbe portati in disgrazia).



Bisogna anche considerare che la Croazia ha 4 milioni di abitanti e la Serbia 7: messe insieme fanno poco più della sola LOMBARDIA 
Il fatto che producano giocatori di calcio (ma non solo) di altissimo livello è un miracolo dello sport, non il fatto che non vincano nulla a livello nazionale (anche se soprattutto la Croazia compete sempre e comunque).


----------



## Black (29 Gennaio 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Oggi ho visto a San Siro la versione Ibrahimovic di centrocampo.. un M-O-S-T-R-O!
> 
> Si veramente vogliamo dominare e abbiamo un progetto per tornare nel tetto del mondo come dicono Fassone e Li non possiamo non prendere Sergej, con Kessiè e Locatelli/Biglia il centrocampo più forte di Italia per i prossimi anni..



hai fatto il giusto paragone. L'Ibra del centrocampo! questo è un mostro. Per caratteristiche fisiche e ruolo potremmo paragonarlo a Yaya Tourè.

Se vogliamo tornare competitivi questo va preso assolutamente! ili problema è che costa un botto, sicuramente Lotito per meno di 100 non lo molla e non penso che possiamo permettercelo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2018)

Sarebbe un sogno mettere in piedi un pacchetto di mezzali formato da Bonaventura, Kessiè e Milinkovic-Savic.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Gennaio 2018)

Credo sia il miglior centrocampista in Italia, ieri la sua prova è sembrata, almeno per me, "opaca" solo perchè ha avuto addosso un Kessie in versione super per almeno 60-70 minuti. E' stato praticamente marcato a uomo per buona parte della partita


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Gennaio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un sogno mettere in piedi un pacchetto di mezzali formato da Bonaventura, Kessiè e Milinkovic-Savic.



Più che un sogno sarebbe il miglior centrocampo di Italia per i prossimi anni, chi vuole dominare e vincere deve investire, è troppo semplice...


----------



## Jaqen (29 Gennaio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bisogna anche considerare che la Croazia ha 4 milioni di abitanti e la Serbia 7: messe insieme fanno poco più della sola LOMBARDIA
> Il fatto che producano giocatori di calcio (ma non solo) di altissimo livello è un miracolo dello sport, non il fatto che non vincano nulla a livello nazionale (anche se soprattutto la Croazia compete sempre e comunque).



Parlando della Serbia..forse a calcio non vincono, ma negli altri sport sono mostruosi. Nella pallavolo non ne parliamo, competono (e ci massacrano) contro di noi sia nel campo maschile sia nel femminile, dove in Italia la pallavolo è lo sport più praticato tra le donne, e siam forti noi eh. Nel basket ormai sono in pianta stabile in NBA, magari non nelle super squadre ma sono lì: Jokic, Teodosic, Bogdanovic, Marjanovic, Bjelica.. E tutti gli altri che non sono in NBA son comunque forti. Nella pallamano, nella pallanuoto sono tra i migliori in tutto il mondo, e tirano fuori atleti pazzeschi come Djoko. I Serbi, i Croati, in generale tutti gli Slavi, hanno molto più fisico e hanno in testa solo la vittoria.. solo che a volte, anzi, sempre, si scontrano contro realtà dove c'è più tradizione e più selezione. Io alleno una ragazzina serba, alta 1.83, 13 anni, eccellenza nella pallavolo e alla mia affermazione dove dicevo: "Giochiamo contro una squadra più grande, mi interessa che facciamo e miglioriamo su ciò che stiam lavorando, poi vada come vada, l'importante è giocar bene, poi quello che viene, viene." la risposta è stata affermativa da parte di tutte tranne sua che disse: "Non esiste perdere giocando bene, esiste vincere". Per me, in questo scambio che ho avuto, il perché della forza incredibile degli Slavi nello sport.


----------



## DrHouse (29 Gennaio 2018)

il tanto odiato Maiorino, mentre ogni milanista (qui dentro e fuori) sognava Keita dalla Lazio, diceva "si, bravo, ma a me mi piace Milinkovic-Savic"...

per dire, che probabilmente il poverino era ostaggio del duo malefico, e che chiunque tra gli addetti ai lavori, farebbe follie per questo fenomeno.

credo che a luglio il City o il Barcellona spenderanno fior di milioni per portarlo a casa...


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Parlando della Serbia..forse a calcio non vincono, ma negli altri sport sono mostruosi. Nella pallavolo non ne parliamo, competono (e ci massacrano) contro di noi sia nel campo maschile sia nel femminile, dove in Italia la pallavolo è lo sport più praticato tra le donne, e siam forti noi eh. Nel basket ormai sono in pianta stabile in NBA, magari non nelle super squadre ma sono lì: Jokic, Teodosic, Bogdanovic, Marjanovic, Bjelica.. E tutti gli altri che non sono in NBA son comunque forti. Nella pallamano, nella pallanuoto sono tra i migliori in tutto il mondo, e tirano fuori atleti pazzeschi come Djoko. I Serbi, i Croati, in generale tutti gli Slavi, hanno molto più fisico e hanno in testa solo la vittoria.. solo che a volte, anzi, sempre, si scontrano contro realtà dove c'è più tradizione e più selezione. Io alleno una ragazzina serba, alta 1.83, 13 anni, eccellenza nella pallavolo e alla mia affermazione dove dicevo: "Giochiamo contro una squadra più grande, mi interessa che facciamo e miglioriamo su ciò che stiam lavorando, poi vada come vada, l'importante è giocar bene, poi quello che viene, viene." la risposta è stata affermativa da parte di tutte tranne sua che disse: "Non esiste perdere giocando bene, esiste vincere". Per me, in questo scambio che ho avuto, il perché della forza incredibile degli Slavi nello sport.



Commento interessante.

La tradizione della Serbia nello sport, soprattutto quelli di squadra, è straordinaria considerando la popolazione, ma la Croazia lo è ancora di più in proporzione.

Comunque riflettevo in questi giorni che la quasi entrata in EU della Croazia, che ha fatto guadagnare lo status di giocatori EU, secondo me avrà un impatto deleterio sul calcio croato. Ho notato che i giovani croati lasciano il paese sempre più giovani, i migliori ormai raramente arrivano ai 18 anni. Questo secondo me inciderà tanto nei prossimi anni sull'efficacia e la forza della scuola croata.

Prima arrivavano ai 22-23 anni come minimo, giocando spesso nella Dinamo, e poi facevano il gran salto in Europa. Adesso se ne vanno ancora adolescenti e tutti da costruire.

La Serbia invece non rientra in questo discorso e nei prossimi anni secondo me recupererà sulla Croazia nel calcio.
Naturalmente questo discorso non si applica a Milinkovic-Savic perche è spagnolo


----------



## Lambro (29 Gennaio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Commento interessante.
> 
> La tradizione della Serbia nello sport, soprattutto quelli di squadra, è straordinaria considerando la popolazione, ma la Croazia lo è ancora di più in proporzione.
> 
> ...



Savic è spagnolo di nascita ma la sua carriera è tutta tra austria , serbia belgio e italia, da vedere cosa assorbirà da tutto questo mix.

Il mio discorso sugli slavi era legato solamente al calcio, so benissimo che negli sport di squadra sono dominanti,sia da jugo unita sia da post guerra.
Nel calcio hanno questa tradizione brasiliana, di poca concretezza, di assenza mentale, sembrano piacersi troppo per poter segnare, uno jugoslavo adora la giocata più che il gol, raccontava Buffa che a Belgrado la gente pagava per vedere giocare bene a calcio e che una vittoria per 1 a 0 sparagnina non scaldava nessuno.
Strano perchè negli altri sport invece sono portati al successo, non è che c'entri qualcosa l'educazione nelle scuole, anche qui pre bellica e post, per capire un po' l'andazzo slavo?


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Savic è spagnolo di nascita ma la sua carriera è tutta tra austria , serbia belgio e italia, da vedere cosa assorbirà da tutto questo mix.
> 
> Il mio discorso sugli slavi era legato solamente al calcio, so benissimo che negli sport di squadra sono dominanti,sia da jugo unita sia da post guerra.
> Nel calcio hanno questa tradizione brasiliana, di poca concretezza, di assenza mentale, sembrano piacersi troppo per poter segnare, uno jugoslavo adora la giocata più che il gol, raccontava Buffa che a Belgrado la gente pagava per vedere giocare bene a calcio e che una vittoria per 1 a 0 sparagnina non scaldava nessuno.
> Strano perchè negli altri sport invece sono portati al successo, non è che c'entri qualcosa l'educazione nelle scuole, anche qui pre bellica e post, per capire un po' l'andazzo slavo?



Savic col fisico che si ritrova avrebbe sfondato in tutti gli sport 

Quello che dici dei calciatori slavi è vero, hanno da sempre quella fama. Anche se parlando con dei miei amici serbi, dicono quello che hai scritto a proposito dei montenegrini invece  

Non saprei, secondo me è più una questione legata ad una generazione d'oro che hanno avuto, quella meravigliosa del crepuscolo della Jugoslavia che partecipò a Italia 90 (se ti interessa l'argomento c'è un libro di Gigi Riva, scrittore omonimo del campione, che parla della spedizione a Italia 90 dal titolo "l'ultimo rigore di faruk") che ha finito per dare una certa fama al calcio slavo in generale.

Perchè in verità ci sono tantissimi esempi di calciatori slavi (intendendo i paesi della ex jugoslavia) agonisticamente fenomenali, grandi guerrieri e dal carattere forte e vincente, tipo Stankovic o Mihajlovic o Jugovic o Vidic o Ivanovic, restando tra i serbi.


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Gennaio 2018)

se il suo intervento su suso di ieri l'avesse fatto balotelli si saerbbe preso rosso e 3 giornate..


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Marzo 2018)

Troppa roba per la serie A sto ragazzo..un vero mostro, vale Pogba senza dubbio


----------



## koti (1 Marzo 2018)

Facile fare il fenomeno con il Chievo o Sassuolo di turno. Finora contro avversari seri non mi ha quasi mai convinto (tolto un Lazio-Roma di coppa Italia, mi pare dell'anno scorso). Di certo spenderci 100 milioni e più sarebbe una follia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Marzo 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Facile fare il fenomeno con il Chievo o Sassuolo di turno. Finora contro avversari seri non mi ha quasi mai convinto (tolto un Lazio-Roma di coppa Italia, mi pare dell'anno scorso). Di certo spenderci 100 milioni e più sarebbe una follia.



Ieri sera ha fatto un numero su Bonucci clamoroso al limite..se non era per "San(dro)"Romangoli staremmo parlando di un fenomeno che ha risolto la semifinale con una giocata pazzesca


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Marzo 2018)

Questo è troppo incisivo negli ultimi 20 metri per sprecarlo in mediana.


----------



## koti (1 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ieri sera ha fatto un numero su Bonucci clamoroso al limite..se non era per "San(dro)"Romangoli staremmo parlando di un fenomeno che ha risolto la semifinale con una giocata pazzesca


È bravo, non voglio dire che è un mediocre o che non lo vorrei al Milan, ma quando lo descrivono come "giocatore più dominante della serie A" o "fenomeno da 200 milioni" mi viene un po da ridere. Secondo me è esaltato un po troppo.
Penso che alla fine andrà in Premier e diventerà uno dei tanti, un po come è successo a Pogba.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Marzo 2018)

Un pacchetto di mezzali formato da Jack, Kessiè e Sergej sarebbe un sogno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Marzo 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> È bravo, non voglio dire che è un mediocre o che non lo vorrei al Milan, ma quando lo descrivono come "giocatore più dominante della serie A" o "fenomeno da 200 milioni" mi viene un po da ridere. Secondo me è esaltato un po troppo.
> Penso che alla fine andrà in Premier e diventerà uno dei tanti, un po come è successo a Pogba.



Pogba è incasinato per colpa di Mou non perché non sia forte..
Savic ha una potenza fisica mostruosa (reggeva Kessie), gioca a tutto campo, ha una tecnica da trequartista e sa anche muoversi da punta..
Boh...ma cosa si può pretendere di più?
Semmai non so se di testa sarà uno che va avanti perché lo vedo un po' troppo "gasato"


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pogba è incasinato per colpa di Mou non perché non sia forte..
> Savic ha una potenza fisica mostruosa (reggeva Kessie), gioca a tutto campo, ha una tecnica da trequartista e sa anche muoversi da punta..
> Boh...ma cosa si può pretendere di più?
> Semmai non so se di testa sarà uno che va avanti perché lo vedo un po' troppo "gasato"



Le difficoltà di Pogba sono tattiche perchè nel 4231 rigido di Mourinho non ha trovato la sua collocazione, sacrificato da mediano, si perde da trequartista. E' e resta una meravigliosa mezzala.

Milinkovic invece per me deve crescere tatticamente per consacrarsi. I mezzi sono fuori dal comune, ma alla Lazio fa quello che gli pare e si accende e si spenge a suo piacimento. In un top club questo non gli sarebbe permesso. Ma che sia uno dei migliori della Serie A non ci sono dubbi.


----------



## Aron (1 Marzo 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> È bravo, non voglio dire che è un mediocre o che non lo vorrei al Milan, ma quando lo descrivono come "giocatore più dominante della serie A" o "fenomeno da 200 milioni" mi viene un po da ridere. Secondo me è esaltato un po troppo.
> Penso che alla fine andrà in Premier e diventerà uno dei tanti, un po come è successo a Pogba.



Fai conto che noi siamo riusciti a contenerlo. 
Guarda però le partite dove Milinkovic-Savic non riescono a fermarlo e allora potresti ricrederti.


----------



## PheelMD (1 Marzo 2018)

Per me questo è un giocatore pazzesco. 
Al di là delle caratteristiche fisiche che sono naturali, ha un controllo di palla e una pulizia tecnica che è da top mondo. Ha una eleganza sul pallone assolutamente unica.


----------



## Black (1 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Troppa roba per la serie A sto ragazzo..un vero mostro, vale Pogba senza dubbio



anche di più a mio parere. A Giugno andrà in qualche top club per 100M. Per noi è ormai fuori budget, dovrebbe esserlo pure per i gobbi (a meno che non vendano Dybala)


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Marzo 2018)

Sarà che non ci sono ancora abituato, ma spendere 100 milioni per l'ultimo arrivato mi sembra davvero follia. Savic è fortissimo, ma gioca nella Lazio, la migliore degli ultimi anni che ha raccolto i frutti di un decennio di lavoro di Tare e ha usufruito dell'exploit di un grande allenatore come Simone Inzaghi. L'ultimo giocatore pagato così tanto appartenente ad una squadra medio alta è stato Bale, ma aveva fatto vedere ben altro, in un campionato più competitivo della nostra seria A e giocando anche in Champions (con tanto di tripletta ai campioni in carica)
Davvero spendereste 100 milioni per qualcuno che non ha nemmeno una presenza in Champions? Per me è follia.
70-80 milioni, ma massimo, almeno secondo me.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Marzo 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Sarà che non ci sono ancora abituato, ma spendere 100 milioni per l'ultimo arrivato mi sembra davvero follia. Savic è fortissimo, ma gioca nella Lazio, la migliore degli ultimi anni che ha raccolto i frutti di un decennio di lavoro di Tare e ha usufruito dell'exploit di un grande allenatore come Simone Inzaghi. L'ultimo giocatore pagato così tanto appartenente ad una squadra medio alta è stato Bale, ma aveva fatto vedere ben altro, in un campionato più competitivo della nostra seria A e giocando anche in Champions (con tanto di tripletta ai campioni in carica)
> Davvero spendereste 100 milioni per qualcuno che non ha nemmeno una presenza in Champions? Per me è follia.
> 70-80 milioni, ma massimo, almeno secondo me.



Vero, ma purtroppo gli asini del PSG hanno fatto lievitare le cifre a livelli disumani. 

Ora un cesso di difensore in Premier vale 80 milioni, figurarsi un campione come Milikovic savic


----------



## Moffus98 (1 Marzo 2018)

Grandissimo giocatore. Se riuscissimo a prendere lui l'anno prossimo, faremmo un centrocampo devastante: Biglia Kessie Milinkovic. Purtroppo credo che Lotito non chieda meno di 60-70 milioni, non è roba per noi.


----------



## Boomer (1 Marzo 2018)

Ieri non ha fatto troppo bene offensivamente. Ha perso più di 20 palloni. Grande talento ma non spenderei più di 35 40 ml per lui. Questo fa la fine di Pogba nello UTD che doveva sembrare il nuovo Zidane e invece ha deluso parecchio le aspettative per un giocatore pagato 105 ml.


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Marzo 2018)

L'Ibra del centrocampo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Marzo 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Troppa roba per la serie A sto ragazzo..un vero mostro, vale Pogba senza dubbio



è + forte di Pogba
il francese è ancora immaturo tatticamente e mentalmente


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Marzo 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Sarà che non ci sono ancora abituato, ma spendere 100 milioni per l'ultimo arrivato mi sembra davvero follia. Savic è fortissimo, ma gioca nella Lazio, la migliore degli ultimi anni che ha raccolto i frutti di un decennio di lavoro di Tare e ha usufruito dell'exploit di un grande allenatore come Simone Inzaghi. L'ultimo giocatore pagato così tanto appartenente ad una squadra medio alta è stato Bale, ma aveva fatto vedere ben altro, in un campionato più competitivo della nostra seria A e giocando anche in Champions (con tanto di tripletta ai campioni in carica)
> Davvero spendereste 100 milioni per qualcuno che non ha nemmeno una presenza in Champions? Per me è follia.
> 70-80 milioni, ma massimo, almeno secondo me.



Ho pensato a questa domanda e credo di si prima di tutto perche non ho nessun dubbio che Sergej farebbe la differenza con nostra maglia e poi perche sarebbe l'miglior investimento possibile, parliamo di un giocatore dominante, un salto di qualità assoluto e non solo per il centrocampo, sarebbe molto importante anche per Cutrone e Andrè Silva, sono convinto che invece di pagare tra i 30/40 mln per 2 o 3 ragazzi tipo Jankto, Barella e Brandt sarebbe meglio investire tutto o quasi tutto in uno cosi forte, sarebbe anche molto meglio che prendere un Vidal o un Nainggolan, tecnica e finanziariamente è la cosa migliore.

Finanziariamente..

Barella: cartellino 30 mln + ingaggio 2 mln netti per stagione lordi per 5 anni 20 mln, totale operazione = 50 mln E
Jankto: cartellino 30 mln + ingaggio 2 mln netti per stagione lordi per 5 anni 20 mln, totale operazione = 50 mln E
Brandt: cartellino 40 mln + ingaggio 3 mln netti per stagione lordi per 5 anni 30 mlm, totale operazione = 70 mln E

Totale 170 mln di E

Vidal (prende 12 mln netti al Bayern): cartellino 40 mln + ingaggio 10 mln netti per stagione lordi per 4 anni 80 mln, totale operazione = 120 mln E totale

Sergej: cartellino 100 mln + ingaggio 6 mln netti per stagione lordi per 5 anni 60 mln, totale operazione = 160 mln di E.

Tecnicamente...

Donnarumma
Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessiè Biglia Sergej
Suso Silva/Cutrone Calhanoglu

Donnarumma
Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Jankto
Kessiè Biglia Barella 
Suso Silva/Cutrone Brandt​
Cosa preferiscono ragazzi?


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Marzo 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ho pensato a questa domanda e credo di si prima di tutto perche non ho nessun dubbio che Sergej farebbe la differenza con nostra maglia e poi perche sarebbe l'miglior investimento possibile, parliamo di un giocatore dominante, un salto di qualità assoluto e non solo per il centrocampo, sarebbe molto importante anche per Cutrone e Andrè Silva, sono convinto che invece di pagare tra i 30/40 mln per 2 o 3 ragazzi tipo Jankto, Barella e Brandt sarebbe meglio investire tutto o quasi tutto in uno cosi forte, sarebbe anche molto meglio che prendere un Vidal o un Nainggolan, tecnica e finanziariamente è la cosa migliore.
> 
> Finanziariamente..
> 
> ...



Sono considerazioni interessanti e corrette, però:

- Dubito che possiamo permetterci un investimento per un singolo giocatore di 160 milioni. Non è ancora cosa per noi.

- Mai e poi mai farei un investimento simile per Vidal che ha già 31 anni. Sarebbe pura follia.

- Barella+Jankto+Brandt sinceramente mi sembra troppo, ne basta uno dei tre a meno che non prevediamo qualche cessione eccellente a metà campo. Jankto e Barella sono due giocatori perfetti per il Milan attuale, io preferisco il ceco perchè tatticamente gioca sui 60 metri e ha tempi di inserimento maggiori di Barella, che è comunque un giocatore favoloso, Brandt lo conosco meno, l'ho visto un paio di volte col Leverkusen e mi è parso sempre interessante ma non migliore di Hakan.

Tornando in topic, il Milinkovic-Savic visto alla Lazio farebbe la differenza in qualunque squadra, l'unico dubbio che ho io è tattico. Alla Lazio gioca in modo abbastanza anarchico, l'assetto è costruito in modo perfetto per esaltarne le caratteristiche, in un'altra piazza dovrà essere testato perchè avrà gioco forza dei compiti più delineati. In ogni caso i mezzi sono fuori dal comune, dal mio punto di vista.

PS: ancora una volta complimenti a Tare, il vero deus ex machina di questa Lazio.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sono considerazioni interessanti e corrette, però:
> 
> - Dubito che possiamo permetterci un investimento per un singolo giocatore di 160 milioni. Non è ancora cosa per noi.



Ovviamente prima di tutto bisogna vedere la situazione della società, il debito col fondo Elliot, la questione FPF e sopratutto capire cosa vuole o può fare veramente questa proprietà, continuare ad investire per completare una programmazione tecnica o non investire più rischiando cosi tutto, quello che dico è che si arrivato l'momento in questo estate abbiamo la concreta possibilità di spendere qualcosa tipo quelli 100 mln per l'intera campagna di acquisti invece di andare su 2 o 3 giocatori io andrei ciecamente su Sergej e completerei la rosa con prestiti (Deulofeu, Denis Suarez, Renato Sanchez, ect) e parametri 0 come sta facendo Mirabelli.



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tornando in topic, il Milinkovic-Savic visto alla Lazio farebbe la differenza in qualunque squadra, l'unico dubbio che ho io è tattico. Alla Lazio gioca in modo abbastanza anarchico, l'assetto è costruito in modo perfetto per esaltarne le caratteristiche, in un'altra piazza dovrà essere testato perchè avrà gioco forza dei compiti più delineati. In ogni caso i mezzi sono fuori dal comune, dal mio punto di vista.
> 
> PS: ancora una volta complimenti a Tare, il vero deus ex machina di questa Lazio.



Io credo invece che è totalmente compatibile con i giocatori che abbiamo quindi per quello che vuole Rino tatticamente sarebbe straordinario, potrebbe fare tutti i ruoli di centrocampo e attacco, mezzala, trequartista, seconda punta, esterno di attacco e pure centravanti, farebbe la differenza.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Marzo 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io credo invece che è totalmente compatibile con i giocatori che abbiamo quindi per quello che vuole Rino tatticamente sarebbe straordinario, potrebbe fare tutti i ruoli di centrocampo e attacco, mezzala, trequartista, seconda punta, esterno di attacco e pure centravanti, farebbe la differenza.



Certamente, per noi sarebbe un acquisto da mille e una notte! Io parlavo in generale del giocatore nel momento in cui come si legge dovesse fare il salto in uno dei club che oggi giocano per vincere la Champions.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Marzo 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certamente, per noi sarebbe un acquisto da mille e una notte! Io parlavo in generale del giocatore nel momento in cui come si legge dovesse fare il salto in uno dei club che oggi giocano per vincere la Champions.



Guarda che si c'è un top a centrocampo fattibile per noi quello è proprio Sergej, prima di tutto per la questionè ingaggio, prende "solo" 1,5 mln netti per stagione, con lo stesso ingaggio di Gigio più un ruolo garantito da protagonista non sarebbe cosi impossibile di convincere e poi c'è in mezzo Fassone, uomo che conosce benissimo uno come Lotito..

Affare difficile ma non impossibile.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Marzo 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Guarda che si c'è un top a centrocampo fattibile per noi quello è proprio Sergej, prima di tutto per la questionè ingaggio, prende "solo" 1,5 mln netti per stagione, con lo stesso ingaggio di Gigio più un ruolo garantito da protagonista non sarebbe cosi impossibile di convincere e poi c'è in mezzo Fassone, uomo che conosce benissimo uno come Lotito..
> 
> Affare difficile ma non impossibile.



Che dire... magari! 

Acquisto non impossibile ma quasi allo stato attuale delle cose, secondo me, perchè la concorrenza sarebbe estrema. 
Ma sarei il tifoso più felice del mondo se tu dovessi aver ragione


----------



## tonilovin93 (1 Ottobre 2018)

Sportmediaset parla di rinnovo con clausola a 100 Mln valida per l Italia.


----------



## Roccoro (1 Ottobre 2018)

Incredibile le dichiarazioni di Lotito e quelle di Serafini oggi a radio rossonera.... Spero che si rompa il giorno dopo che vada alla Juve!


----------



## tonilovin93 (1 Ottobre 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Incredibile le dichiarazioni di Lotito e quelle di Serafini oggi a radio rossonera.... Spero che si rompa il giorno dopo che vada alla Juve!



Ero fermo a quelle di Lotito che conferma che c era un offerta per sms.. Ma serafini che ha detto?
Comunque se continua così altro che 100 mln


----------



## EmmePi (1 Ottobre 2018)

Da 150 a 100

Lotito si sta già rosicando i gomiti per non averlo ceduto.
Per me se continua a giocare come fino ad ora non ci sarà nessuno ad offrire i 100

...vedi Belotti!


----------



## Roccoro (1 Ottobre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ero fermo a quelle di Lotito che conferma che c era un offerta per sms.. Ma serafini che ha detto?
> Comunque se continua così altro che 100 mln



La Juve è intervenuta all'ultimo momento dicendo che pagherà di più a giugno per il giocatore e ovviamente Lotito ha abboccato...ora bisogna vedere se Lotito ha accettato questo oppure se gli hanno promesso qualcos'altro...


----------



## sacchino (1 Ottobre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Da 150 a 100
> 
> Lotito si sta già rosicando i gomiti per non averlo ceduto.
> Per me se continua a giocare come fino ad ora non ci sarà nessuno ad offrire i 100
> ...




Ad agosto abbiamo offerto 70, l'anno prossimo ne offriremo 50. 
Belotti docet.


----------



## Roccoro (1 Ottobre 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Ad agosto abbiamo offerto 70, l'anno prossimo ne offriremo 50.
> Belotti docet.



Se la Juve paga la clausola non succede nulla, anche se bisogna vedere se lo fanno, dato che Marotta gli ha promesso questo


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Ottobre 2018)

Sta giocando male perché controvoglia, voleva andare via


----------



## Roccoro (2 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sta giocando male perché controvoglia, voleva andare via



Era andato via, peccato per il fatto che sia saltato tutto all'ultimo


----------



## 666psycho (2 Ottobre 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> La Juve è intervenuta all'ultimo momento dicendo che pagherà di più a giugno per il giocatore e ovviamente Lotito ha abboccato...ora bisogna vedere se Lotito ha accettato questo oppure se gli hanno promesso qualcos'altro...



ah si??


----------



## Roccoro (2 Ottobre 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ah si??



Si sa che il Milan è rimasto scioccato dalla risposta negativa di Lotito, dato che si erano già dati la parola un mese prima....


----------



## koti (2 Ottobre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Sportmediaset parla di rinnovo con clausola a 100 Mln valida per l Italia.



Non spenderei mai tutti quei soldi per un centrocampista, a meno che non si tratti di un Modric 25enne.


----------



## Davidoff (2 Ottobre 2018)

Era palese che ci fossero le ***** juventine dietro, da tanti piccoli indizi si capiva che senza la loro intromissione l'affare si sarebbe fatto. Fino a quando non si romperà la loro egemonia mafiosa sul mercato non c'è speranza che risaliamo per competere con loro. Berlusconi stesso ne era consapevole, senza i suoi soldi e la sua influenza mediatica avrebbero vinto indisturbati anche negli ultimi 30 anni.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sta giocando male perché controvoglia, voleva andare via





koti ha scritto:


> Non spenderei mai tutti quei soldi per un centrocampista, a meno che non si tratti di un Modric 25enne.



Se è così, sono comportamenti molto lontani dalla professionalità, questi giocatori sono delle bombe ad orologeria ingestibili. Potrebbe fare esattamente la stessa cosa una volta nel Milan ... forse un motivo per non prenderlo, a mio parere. Sarà forte quanto vuoi, ma io questa tipologia caratteriale di giocatore duro fatica a digerirla.


----------



## sunburn (2 Ottobre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Era palese che ci fossero le ***** juventine dietro, da tanti piccoli indizi si capiva che senza la loro intromissione l'affare si sarebbe fatto. Fino a quando non si romperà la loro egemonia mafiosa sul mercato non c'è speranza che risaliamo per competere con loro. Berlusconi stesso ne era consapevole, senza i suoi soldi e la sua influenza mediatica avrebbero vinto indisturbati anche negli ultimi 30 anni.



Ma scusa... Una società che ha una rosa con un centrocampo da salvezza e 120 milioni da spendere o prende Savic(SAVIC! Non Modric, eh!) o nessuno? Siamo seri, dai! Sarebbe stato un ragionamento credibile se lo avesse fatto, ad esempio, una società come la Juve: "abbiamo una rosa top, 100 e passa milioni o li spendiamo per C. Ronaldo o per nessuno". Ma noi? Abbiamo un centrocampo imbarazzante e o prendiamo uno che ha fatto UNA stagione di alto livello o continuiamo a giocare con Biglia titolare e Bertolacci- Montolivo- Mauri primi cambi? Con 120 milioni da spendere? Come fate a credere a queste baggianate?


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Ottobre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se è così, sono comportamenti molto lontani dalla professionalità, questi giocatori sono delle bombe ad orologeria ingestibili. Potrebbe fare esattamente la stessa cosa una volta nel Milan ... forse un motivo per non prenderlo, a mio parere. Sarà forte quanto vuoi, ma io questa tipologia caratteriale di giocatore duro fatica a digerirla.



L'anno scorso è stato l'anno della consacrazione per savic : voleva esplodere e in più vi era pure il mondiale come vetrina internazionale.
Un anno dopo ritrovarsi ancora alla lazio è dura da digerire se suonavano certi campanelli.
Questo non vuol dire che il ragazzo non sia serio ma che forse certe volte i treni vanno presi perchè le ambizioni si alimentano anche col livello del club.
SMS tornerà certamente ai suoi livelli ma ora paga lo scotto di un salto voluto ma non compiuto.
E' successo tante volte anche con altri campioni, alcuni si sono bruciati perdendo i treni giusti.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Ottobre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso è stato l'anno della consacrazione per savic : voleva esplodere e in più vi era pure il mondiale come vetrina internazionale.
> Un anno dopo ritrovarsi ancora alla lazio è dura da digerire se suonavano certi campanelli.
> Questo non vuol dire che il ragazzo non sia serio ma che forse certe volte i treni vanno presi perchè le ambizioni si alimentano anche col livello del club.
> SMS tornerà certamente ai suoi livelli ma ora paga lo scotto di un salto voluto ma non compiuto.
> E' successo tante volte anche con altri campioni, alcuni si sono bruciati perdendo i treni giusti.



Verissimo, a 23 anni doveva spingere per lasciare la Lazio e fare il salto di livello. Se c'erano davvero grandi offerte, essere rimasto è stato per lui un errore.

La squadra e il contesto in cui si gioca a quella età sono determinanti per la crescita di un giocatore, in questi primi mesi sono ad esempio sbalordito dalle prestazioni di Bernardeschi se penso al mezzo giocatore inconcludente che vedevo spesso alla Fiorentina.

Però non credo ad un ridimensionamento, SMS ha doti fuori dal comune e appena torna in forma farà vedere di nuovo il suo gioco.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Ottobre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso è stato l'anno della consacrazione per savic : voleva esplodere e in più vi era pure il mondiale come vetrina internazionale.
> Un anno dopo ritrovarsi ancora alla lazio è dura da digerire se suonavano certi campanelli.
> Questo non vuol dire che il ragazzo non sia serio ma che forse certe volte i treni vanno presi perchè le ambizioni si alimentano anche col livello del club.
> SMS tornerà certamente ai suoi livelli ma ora paga lo scotto di un salto voluto ma non compiuto.
> E' successo tante volte anche con altri campioni, alcuni si sono bruciati perdendo i treni giusti.



Capisco il tuo ragionamento. Comunque è un professionista, ancora giovane. Già non guadagna proprio pochissimo, e la sua esplosione è forse anche merito della Lazio, che lo ha lasciato giocare un po' come ha voluto. Se si mette già a fare le bizze dopo un solo anno di ottime performances ... Capisco che lui si sente forte e vuole compiere il salto di qualità, ci sta, ma questo essere forte lo deve confermare, anche e soprattutto con la testa, come accennavo prima, altrimenti è un pessimo indicatore sulla capacità di sopportare certe pressioni. Spero per il suo bene che non faccia come Belotti.


----------



## Davidoff (2 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma scusa... Una società che ha una rosa con un centrocampo da salvezza e 120 milioni da spendere o prende Savic(SAVIC! Non Modric, eh!) o nessuno? Siamo seri, dai! Sarebbe stato un ragionamento credibile se lo avesse fatto, ad esempio, una società come la Juve: "abbiamo una rosa top, 100 e passa milioni o li spendiamo per C. Ronaldo o per nessuno". Ma noi? Abbiamo un centrocampo imbarazzante e o prendiamo uno che ha fatto UNA stagione di alto livello o continuiamo a giocare con Biglia titolare e Bertolacci- Montolivo- Mauri primi cambi? Con 120 milioni da spendere? Come fate a credere a queste baggianate?



Sono due stagioni ad alto livello, non una; gli manca solo un pò di continuità di rendimento, ma per mezzi fisici e tecnici è potenzialmente un top mondiale. Lui e Kessie insieme ci avrebbero reso dominanti.
Il problema delle riserve c'è, naturalmente, ma noi abbiamo anche il problema dei titolari; metti Savic titolare e automaticamente migliori anche le riserve, scalando Bonaventura in panchina.
Il ragionamento del prenderne tanti "buoni" l'hanno fatto i due fenomeni interisti l'anno scorso, azzeccandone (se va bene) 2 su 10. Con la fortuna che abbiamo, se ne prendessimo 3 a 30 milioni ci ritroveremmo con 3 Bertolacci...cosa che non accadrebbe con Savic. Sarebbe strapagato, ma non ho dubbi che diventerà un campione (così come Leonardo, a quanto pare).


----------



## sunburn (2 Ottobre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Sono due stagioni ad alto livello, non una; gli manca solo un pò di continuità di rendimento, ma per mezzi fisici e tecnici è potenzialmente un top mondiale. Lui e Kessie insieme ci avrebbero reso dominanti.
> Il problema delle riserve c'è, naturalmente, ma noi abbiamo anche il problema dei titolari; metti Savic titolare e automaticamente migliori anche le riserve, scalando Bonaventura in panchina.
> Il ragionamento del prenderne tanti "buoni" l'hanno fatto i due fenomeni interisti l'anno scorso, azzeccandone (se va bene) 2 su 10. Con la fortuna che abbiamo, se ne prendessimo 3 a 30 milioni ci ritroveremmo con 3 Bertolacci...cosa che non accadrebbe con Savic. Sarebbe strapagato, ma non ho dubbi che diventerà un campione (così come Leonardo, a quanto pare).


La stagione di alto livello è una, alla fine della quale tra l'altro la sua squadra non si è qualificata per la Champions. A parte questo, non ho detto che dovevano prenderne 4 con 120 milioni, dico che nella nostra situazione di rosa se una società ha davvero 120 milioni da spendere non resta ferma su uno che ha fatto una stagione e non ha neanche un profilo internazionale. 120 milioni sarebbe stata l'operazione più onerosa nella storia del calcio italiano, la terza più onerosa nella storia del calcio mondiale. Con 120 milioni vai dal Psg, ti prendi Rabiot e Draxler e al 99% arrivi secondo. Invece noi o Savic o morte? Dai, non ha senso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La stagione di alto livello è una, alla fine della quale tra l'altro la sua squadra non si è qualificata per la Champions. A parte questo, non ho detto che dovevano prenderne 4 con 120 milioni, dico che nella nostra situazione di rosa se una società ha davvero 120 milioni da spendere non resta ferma su uno che ha fatto una stagione e non ha neanche un profilo internazionale. 120 milioni sarebbe stata l'operazione più onerosa nella storia del calcio italiano, la terza più onerosa nella storia del calcio mondiale. Con 120 milioni vai dal Psg, ti prendi Rabiot e Draxler e al 99% arrivi secondo. Invece noi o Savic o morte? Dai, non ha senso.



Rabiot e Draxler e ti avanza qualcosa . 

Cmq con qui due lo scapocchi il campionato italiano ( juve a parte )


----------



## gabri65 (2 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La stagione di alto livello è una, alla fine della quale tra l'altro la sua squadra non si è qualificata per la Champions. A parte questo, non ho detto che dovevano prenderne 4 con 120 milioni, dico che nella nostra situazione di rosa se una società ha davvero 120 milioni da spendere non resta ferma su uno che ha fatto una stagione e non ha neanche un profilo internazionale. 120 milioni sarebbe stata l'operazione più onerosa nella storia del calcio italiano, la terza più onerosa nella storia del calcio mondiale. Con 120 milioni vai dal Psg, ti prendi Rabiot e Draxler e al 99% arrivi secondo. Invece noi o Savic o morte? Dai, non ha senso.



Scelta più saggia. Scommettere su un singolo giocatore, anche potenzialmente forte, è un bel rischio. Inoltre l'inserimento di un singolo campione non è che ti cambia la vita, con Higuain abbiamo fatto uno step ma non è che per ora la squadra sembra rivoluzionata. Il Milan ha bisogno di ricambi molteplici, perché i giocatori che abbiamo non sono proprio scarsi, ma messi tutti insieme non riescono a fare "massa critica" e far uscire la squadra da una certa mediocrità di base. Due o più sostituzioni mirate comincerebbero a schiodare il gioco dall'attuale e a farlo decollare. Savic da solo, posto che sia il campione che si dice, potrebbe perdersi nell'anonimato.


----------



## Davidoff (2 Ottobre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La stagione di alto livello è una, alla fine della quale tra l'altro la sua squadra non si è qualificata per la Champions. A parte questo, non ho detto che dovevano prenderne 4 con 120 milioni, dico che nella nostra situazione di rosa se una società ha davvero 120 milioni da spendere non resta ferma su uno che ha fatto una stagione e non ha neanche un profilo internazionale. 120 milioni sarebbe stata l'operazione più onerosa nella storia del calcio italiano, la terza più onerosa nella storia del calcio mondiale. Con 120 milioni vai dal Psg, ti prendi Rabiot e Draxler e al 99% arrivi secondo. Invece noi o Savic o morte? Dai, non ha senso.



Peccato che Savic lo avremmo preso in prestito più obbligo biennale, spalmando in modo sostenibile la cifra, unica formula con cui possiamo fare grossi acquisti ora ma che il Psg non credo accetterebbe. In più il suo stipendio sarebbe stato si' alto (immagino sui 5-6 milioni) ma abbastanza sostenibile, mentre Rabiot e Draxler chiederebbero minimo 8-10 ciascuno, una spesa almeno tripla (10-12 lordi contro 32-40). Last but not least, un giocatore della Lazio può vedere il Milan attuale come uno step superiore, un giocatore del Psg penso proprio di no, ergo quei giocatori lì sono più difficili da convincere. Abbiamo visto la fatica e i soldi che ci sono voluti per convincere Higuain a venire, questo vale per qualsiasi altro giocatore top che punteremo; Savic, non essendo ancora esploso del tutto, era paradossalmente quello più accessibile nonostante l'elevato prezzo di cartellino, per questo Leo puntava su di lui.


----------



## 666psycho (2 Ottobre 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Si sa che il Milan è rimasto scioccato dalla risposta negativa di Lotito, dato che si erano già dati la parola un mese prima....



ok.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Verissimo, a 23 anni doveva spingere per lasciare la Lazio e fare il salto di livello. Se c'erano davvero grandi offerte, essere rimasto è stato per lui un errore.
> 
> La squadra e il contesto in cui si gioca a quella età sono determinanti per la crescita di un giocatore, in questi primi mesi sono ad esempio sbalordito dalle prestazioni di Bernardeschi se penso al mezzo giocatore inconcludente che vedevo spesso alla Fiorentina.
> 
> Però non credo ad un ridimensionamento, SMS ha doti fuori dal comune e appena torna in forma farà vedere di nuovo il suo gioco.



Idem su Berna. E' diventato un giocatorone.


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Rabiot e Draxler e ti avanza qualcosa .
> 
> Cmq con qui due lo scapocchi il campionato italiano ( juve a parte )



Sono nomi da coppa campioni. Se non ti qualifichi non ti calcolano nemmeno, vanno da altre parti aimè.


----------



## sunburn (2 Ottobre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Peccato che Savic lo avremmo preso in prestito più obbligo biennale, spalmando in modo sostenibile la cifra, unica formula con cui possiamo fare grossi acquisti ora ma che il Psg non credo accetterebbe. In più il suo stipendio sarebbe stato si' alto (immagino sui 5-6 milioni) ma abbastanza sostenibile, mentre Rabiot e Draxler chiederebbero minimo 8-10 ciascuno, una spesa almeno tripla (10-12 lordi contro 32-40). Last but not least, un giocatore della Lazio può vedere il Milan attuale come uno step superiore, un giocatore del Psg penso proprio di no, ergo quei giocatori lì sono più difficili da convincere. Abbiamo visto la fatica e i soldi che ci sono voluti per convincere Higuain a venire, questo vale per qualsiasi altro giocatore top che punteremo; Savic, non essendo ancora esploso del tutto, era paradossalmente quello più accessibile nonostante l'elevato prezzo di cartellino, per questo Leo puntava su di lui.


Beh Rabiot in scadenza più di 30 non lo paghi(e già Leonardo si sarebbero beccato gli insulti: "30 milioni per un giocatore in scadenza, c'è lo zampino di Galliani"), Draxler una cinquantina di milioni ed è pagato bene. Sarebbero rimasti 40 milioni da usare per gli ingaggi che fanno più o meno un paio di anni di ingaggio per entrambi.
Ad ogni modo, ho citato quei due per dire che se avessimo avuto davvero 120 milioni da spendere e la volontà di farlo, non saremmo rimasti col centracampo che abbiamo perché con quella cifra un paio che ti fanno fare il salto di qualità, li trovi senza problemi. La conferma implicita che non c'è mai stato nulla è il fatto che per un mese si è parlato di una "trattativa", ma che trattativa è se per un mese l'offerta e la domanda iniziali non cambiano? Al massimo Leonardo ha telefonato a Lotito chiedendogli "davvero vuoi 120 milioni?" "Sì" "ARRIVEDERCI, ARRIVEDERCI". E la cosa è morta lì.


----------

